
Ignition: An Informal History of Liquid Rocket Propellants (1972) [pdf] - Tomte
http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/ignition.pdf
======
avmich
Wonder why Firefox doesn't seem to display this PDF correctly...

The book is excellent though.

~~~
seangrant
Same here in Chrome v46. Downloading and reading via Adobe Reader works
though.

